# Updated body control module for voltage spikes



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

My western dealer contacted me today and sent me this release. Ford has a Service bulletin out on the voltage spike problem while operating a plow.


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

Thank you for that. I will be contacting my dealer.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

tawilson said:


> Thank you for that. I will be contacting





tawilson said:


> Thank you for that. I will be contacting my dealer.


No problem. Just got the update so far so good but haven't plowed or worked it hard yet. Time will tell.


----------



## reedo (Jan 2, 2014)

It states for 2015-2016 vehicles. I have a 2013 F-350 gas that's been doing this since day one.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Didn't help, still does it.


----------



## reedo (Jan 2, 2014)

I have an appointment next Thursday. I will report back whether I have luck or not. The last 3 times in I got no help but that was before the bulletin.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Yes please let me know how it works for you. Thanks


----------



## reedo (Jan 2, 2014)

I took my 2013 F-350 in yesterday after seeing this bulletin. I was told this is only for the 15' and 16' model years because they have a different ECM. They had a 2017 in there with the same problem and they were unable to get that fixed also! So I guess if you have anything besides a 15' or 16' you are outta luck.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

reedo said:


> I took my 2013 F-350 in yesterday after seeing this bulletin. I was told this is only for the 15' and 16' model years because they have a different ECM. They had a 2017 in there with the same problem and they were unable to get that fixed also! So I guess if you have anything besides a 15' or 16' you are outta luck.


Interesting on the 17...... Nothing is the same on the 16 and earlier models.

Technology in the 17 is so far advanced, crazy jump from the 16.

Either way with 5 plowing, my has been flawless.


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

My 15 is okay as long as I turn on as many electrical gizmos as possible. I'll be taking it in for the update sometime this month.


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

Got it done. Didn't fix the problem. The flash screwed the truck up and the dealer had to keep reflashing. Several hours later the truck was back to normal. I wouldn't recommend this fix.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

So Chebbie and Furd have this same problem. Haven't heard of it in RAM's. I wonder what they did different.


----------



## reedo (Jan 2, 2014)

From what I am told all manufacturers have this problem.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

reedo said:


> From what I am told all manufacturers have this problem.


And yet no threads for RAM owners. I know I'm not the only one running a newer RAM. And I couldn't find anything on Google.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> And yet no threads for RAM owners. I know I'm not the only one running a newer RAM. And I couldn't find anything on Google.


They are not as technically advanced, they are also the minority......

Or they got their stuff figured out.....lol


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

I would assume this could be the reason after our push on Sunday I got into my 16 on Tuesday and all my radio settings were gone? I don't drive that one so will ask my foreman!


----------

